# Hunting camp shower



## Mantracker (Oct 22, 2007)

Need to rig a camp shower with hot water.  Just wondering what some of your ideas are.  thx.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Oct 22, 2007)

55 gallon black drum on a 4x4 stand sideways-- 12 hours in the sun, ya got steamy hot water. PVC pipe out the bottom side, necked down to a standard low use showerhead with the off/on valve.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 22, 2007)

Check some of the new camper water heaters. I saw one where the heater was in the shower head. Basically endless hot water if you have power to create water pressure. I can't recall the name but I will look and post if I find it again.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 22, 2007)

I found this on Ebay, its not exactly what I saw before but similar.                                                                                                                                                                                                http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Tankle...yZ115967QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sticker (Oct 22, 2007)

*shower*

I got an idea that i have never went through with but it WILL work.  If you dont have access to running water, you can simply haul water to the camp in a 30 or a 55 gallon drum with a water spicket added onto the fill lid.  Take an aerator pump and put the hose in the tank and pump the water out to the other end where you have the right length hose with a shower head attached.  If you want warm water heat up some water on your fish cooker or best way possible and do the same.  Believe me guys this will work, it sounds crazy but a couple of days in the woods in this warm weather and you will prolly be willing to pack up and go to the house


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 22, 2007)

*Camp Shower*

We use a portable hot water shower system made by Zodi.  It uses a a propane heating element that you light just like a propane lantern.  It comes with a battery powered (4 D-cell) pump that is attached to a hose that drops into whatever your water source is.  You can use a 5 gallon bucket each time you shower or you can drop the pump hose inta a 55 gallon drum and leave it there until the drum is empty.  After the water is pumped through the heating element, it is pumped out through another hose to the shower head attachment.  The water comes out luke warm the first time with plenty of pressure to rinse off with.  If you use a 5 gallon bucket, you can start the unit and place the shower head in the bucket full of water and let it pump the water through the unit another time or two before you actually shower.  The water will get so hot that you can't stand it if you're not careful.  The unit works very well and seems to be well built.  We used ours all last season and didn't have any problems. You can order it from either Bass Pro or Cabelas.  I'm not sure what it cost us?  I think we paid something like $70 for it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw one at Walmart when we were in Colorado for about $100.  I'm not sure if they have them around here but it would probably be worth it.  It used propane to heat the water and held like 5 or 10 gallons at a time.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2007)

6 gallon plastic bag shower at BPS for about $20. Pour in 4-5 gals. of water, heat the last gallon on your Coleman stove. 6 gallons of hot water will get the job done with water to spare.


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 23, 2007)

I used a new plastic 3 gal bug sprayer with a kitchen hose end sprayer added to the tank hose. I would boil 1 1/2 gallons of water and add 1 1/2 of cold water to tank then pump it up and use it. I think it cost me about $35 for both parts.


----------



## potsticker (Oct 23, 2007)

56willysnut said:


> I used a new plastic 3 gal bug sprayer with a kitchen hose end sprayer added to the tank hose. I would boil 1 1/2 gallons of water and add 1 1/2 of cold water to tank then pump it up and use it. I think it cost me about $35 for both parts.


Thats a great idea, kind of like spraying your roses for aphids. I never thought of that but i bet it works great, albert!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 23, 2007)

56willysnut said:


> I used a new plastic 3 gal bug sprayer with a kitchen hose end sprayer added to the tank hose. I would boil 1 1/2 gallons of water and add 1 1/2 of cold water to tank then pump it up and use it. I think it cost me about $35 for both parts.



Just be sure to remove the roundup before hand!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm putting together a simple one. 5 gallon bucket filled with warm water. Small pond pump (about $10 ), long hose with shower head connected to pump. We have power so I'll hook to switch. Hang hose overhead, Place pump in bottom of bucket and flip switch. Should work.


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_43677

This thing is great!  You can heat some water if you don't have a lot of sunlight.  It is amazing how little water you really need.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 23, 2007)

I use my brothers camper. It's the cheapest place I've found.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 23, 2007)

I use a metal 5 gallon bucket with a all brass hose bibb, and a pocket dial thermometer siliconed into the bucket. Put the whole thing on my coleman stove until the water is right at 100 degrees, then pick it up and put it on the shelf in my shower stall in my cabin.I get about 3 seasons before I have to replace the bucket. 5 gallons is ALOT easier to carry than 55.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2007)

Beehaw said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_43677
> 
> This thing is great!  You can heat some water if you don't have a lot of sunlight.  It is amazing how little water you really need.



gotta get a pink towel to go with it though


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2007)

Beehaw said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_43677
> 
> This thing is great!  You can heat some water if you don't have a lot of sunlight.  It is amazing how little water you really need.



That is exactly what I was referring to in my post Behaw. They do work great. The structure on the right is our showerhouse. Just a little bit more upscale than Jim's but not much!

The advertising is a lie. 4 gals. = 1 shower for a grown man.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Make a "tripod" out of 3 chainlink top rail pipes 10' long....
Drill a hole 4' from the top of each, and put a long 4"X1/4"
bolt thru all three pipes and spread out to make a tripod or
teepee type frame.....Should be about 7'-8' tall...Now simply
wrap a tarp around it for a "privacy enclosure", and use a
Zodi to Coleman hot water machine (with sprayer attachment)
for your water source....Both use propane bottles, or direct
attachment to a bulk tank, and the water input tube can be 
submerged in a 5 gallon bucket for several showers.....


----------



## Mantracker (Oct 23, 2007)

Thx. for the ideas.  I used a turkey frying pot this past weekend with my area from a baittank that I made.  Filled pot w/ about 3 gal. cold water and heated another gal or so on stove.  Worked good but pumped water out too fast.  Looking at getting a diaphram pump and drawing water from river just trying to figure out how to heat.  Also bathed in river Sat. but sure was cold.  thx.


----------



## drenalin08 (Oct 24, 2007)

Used the zodi shower for two years in Illinois works great but make sure you turn on the pump before the heater.


----------



## BDD (Oct 24, 2007)

I actually built this to heat a pool, but it would make a great camp water heater.

It's a 55 gal drum with about 75 feet of 1/2 inch copper tubing coiled inside the drum.
On the top of the drum are the input and output to the coil.

 The drum sits two blocks high and you build a fire under it. It doesn't take to long to bring the
 water to boil,  once the drum water gets hot, pump your water supply through it.

 This wouldn't be practical for just a few guys,  but depending on the supply of water you have
 the hot water is endless and very hot.  
I don't need it any more and would let it go for $75, that's about the scrap value of the copper.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.zodi.com/web-content/Consumer/zodiextremeshower.html


----------

